# Torrington 8 or 9 pedals needed for 1941 Sterling mens lightweight bike.



## Sterling41 (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone have or know where I can find Torrington pedals that are correct for a 1941 Sterling (Columbia) lightweight bike?  Hopefully in excellent to nos condition.  The bike is military with Brooks saddle and luggage rack and New Departure brakes.  You can contact me either by phone 404-234-3604 cell, or by email ndwjr1@msn.com.  Thanks, Norm Wheeler


----------

